# So this Swissvax stuff - calling all detailers



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Let me get this right then. After lots of pestering is it just the best there is so you get what you pay for ?

Tried emailing Swissvax direct - silence so far..

Is the Scuderia, Samurai, Zuffenhausen (i.e. one for Jap cars, one for Italian cars etc) just marketing ?

Does it look as good as say Pete's but just last longer ?

Who cares on the longevity if you enjoy say a once a month wax...

Any Swissvax experts please reply ...:buffer:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

check my pictures in this thread clicky


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

wilbz11 said:


> check my pictures in this thread clicky


So BOS is the gonads by all accounts.. 

Nice work.. beautiful blue shine..:thumb: But those wheel arches :doublesho


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

lord melch said:


> So BOS is the gonads by all accounts..


Yes, it is. Simple as that.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The BOS is nice, but the beading disappointed me.

You still won't go wrong though, it looks great.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Bryand - thanks any piccies on Red ?



Neil_S said:


> The BOS is nice, but the beading disappointed me.
> 
> You still won't go wrong though, it looks great.


WHAT ??? - you can't say "The BOS is nice, but the beading disappointed me." without at least a 10 page explanation AND pictures ???:doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A finish is only ever as good as the preparation put in at the polishing stages - naff prep, naff finish, simple as and no expensive wax will change that, regardless of the cost.

The subject of expensive waxes is a subjective one... Ultimately, if you were to ask me if a £500 wax was £488 better than Meguiars #16, my truthful answer would be: no, its not. But.. its is better. Now, if you machine polish a car superbly and get a great machine finish, then #16 will go wonderfully and you'll have a car that stands leaps and bounds out from the crowd. Use a more expensive wax, and the final finish will be slightly better as in slightyl wetter, or slightly deeper - but its nuances, not a night and day difference on a well prepped car. Now those of use who are striving for the best we can get will pay the large sums of money for that little bit extra, even if in raw terms its not really worth it, to some detailers (me included), that bit extra is worth it just to aim for the best I can get. And this is why I bought Swissvax, BoS and Mystery and have been delighted with them... 

Marque specific waxes, well to be fair I think this is marketing more than anything else but this is my personal opinion - I use Glasur (meant for Porsches) on many cars and it works superbly as an example. 

Regarding BoS beading, I found it a bit loose with one layer but for me it tightened up nicely with a second and third layer and beaded like mopst other waxes, lacking the tightness only of the ***** beads for me.. Mystery has tighter beading than BoS.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave,

Fine answer. Thankyou. Well put. Are you self employed in Dundee ? Just I spend a lot of time in "The Ferry" did some great wake boarding there recently..


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to hear of Dave's beading news with the second and third layers which I shall try next year.

With one layer of BOS, the beads are not at all uniform, infact they looked like those of a wax on the way out.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lord melch said:


> Dave,
> 
> Fine answer. Thankyou. Well put. Are you self employed in Dundee ? Just I spend a lot of time in "The Ferry" did some great wake boarding there recently..


I'm a PhD student in St Andrews, I live in Dundee... Live at the other end of the city from the Ferry, but I go along there alot.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

The Ferry is sweet... know car people, web, surfing, sailing, all sorts actually..



> Regarding BoS beading, I found it a bit loose with one layer but for me it tightened up nicely with a second and third layer and beaded like mopst other waxes, lacking the tightness only of the ***** beads for me.. Mystery has tighter beading than BoS.


So what are you saying BOS has crap beading at £119 a pot ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lord melch said:


> So what are you saying BOS has crap beading at £119 a pot ?


Its beading is quite loose with one layer, but a second layer tightens this up and deepns and wettens the shine slightly as well... The looks is superb with only one layer too, but I prefer to add a second layer for a little extra and to tighten up the beading.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Its beading is quite loose with one layer, but a second layer tightens this up and deepns and wettens the shine slightly as well... The looks is superb with only one layer too, but I prefer to add a second layer for a little extra and to tighten up the beading.





Dave KG said:


> A finish is only ever as good as the preparation put in at the polishing stages - naff prep, naff finish, simple as and no expensive wax will change that, regardless of the cost.
> 
> The subject of expensive waxes is a subjective one... Ultimately, if you were to ask me if a £500 wax was £488 better than Meguiars #16, my truthful answer would be: no, its not. But.. its is better. Now, if you machine polish a car superbly and get a great machine finish, then #16 will go wonderfully and you'll have a car that stands leaps and bounds out from the crowd. Use a more expensive wax, and the final finish will be slightly better as in slightyl wetter, or slightly deeper - but its nuances, not a night and day difference on a well prepped car. Now those of use who are striving for the best we can get will pay the large sums of money for that little bit extra, even if in raw terms its not really worth it, to some detailers (me included), that bit extra is worth it just to aim for the best I can get. And this is why I bought Swissvax, BoS and Mystery and have been delighted with them...
> 
> ...


totaly agree with both your statments Dave, i have also found BOS beads better with two layers also i find it looks ever so slightly deeper and wetter with two layers.

personally i have never regretted stepping up to BOS as i have found that it has added another dimension to the paint.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Humm BOS, Scuderia or Shield for the Teflon easy clean, choices, choices..


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

I have bought BOS and sold it on as i was dissapointed.

Ok OK, the car did look better than when it was just waxed with DoDo juice or Vic Concours, but IMHO it wasn't worth the extra £100.

It may have looked abit depper, and more wet but i didnt feel the price was worth it.

Other people are quite happy spending triple figures on waxes, but ill be sticking to sub £30 stuff...


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

lord melch said:


> Humm BOS, Scuderia or Shield for the Teflon easy clean, choices, choices..


I used a couple of coats of zuff followed by shield on the boxster a while back, looking good still, bug's & $hite seem to wipe of with ease!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I used BOS on a detail today, have to say I'm really pleased with the results, nice glossy wet look finish, can't wait to add another layer  

Darren


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Gents, - apologies if their and Lady Detailers..

You know the more I look, the more I think there is a lot of - how much will they pay, OK £400 for a pot.

Ditto I have seen £4000 for a detail cost and looked at the contents of said detail I was looking for something different - nothing well except a extremely expensive wax -.. :lol: . Rolling Eyes

OK lookup what Swissvax say..

I quote Swissvax BOS "Enriched with pineapple and cinnamon oil extracts containing 51% by volume of ultra pure Brazilian non bleached and yellow carnauba wax."

OK so they sell on the Carnauba content.. (and oils..)

1. Look at Carnauba content.

Petes 53 - 53%

Swissvax BOS - 51%

So what's left ? Oils - tick - both have various.

So if you go by that Petes £20 Swissvax £120 !!

Seems obvious ??

Only problem I have with Petes 53 after Tony applied it is I all the paint is dripping off my car..

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

used bos today on a 911 and its tyhe best wax iv used by far! and very easy to use!

pics will be up soon


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Sod the 911 pics more of the Avatar pls   Have you used Petes 53 ?


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

nortonski said:


> I used a couple of coats of zuff followed by shield on the boxster a while back, looking good still, bug's & $hite seem to wipe of with ease!


That's what I've been told Teflon i.e. NON-Stick !:thumb: Save more bugs I say :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

lord melch said:


> Sod the 911 pics more of the Avatar pls   Have you used Petes 53 ?


haha you wish  thats my gf your talking about lol.

yeah i have used pete 53 its good wax! not sure if its as good as 50/50


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> haha you wish  thats my gf your talking about lol.
> 
> yeah i have used pete 53 its good wax! not sure if its as good as 50/50


 Sorry I meant comparing Petes 53 with BOS..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont get too hung up on carnuaba contents of waxes, there's more to a wax than the carnuaba content specifically... And the oils that are in a wax...

Having used Pete's 53, it was a good wax but I didn't find it to last long, the edge to the finish seemed to fade and this is something that I dont find happens with the Swissvax waxes, or indeed the Dodo or Victortia ones either. 

It worked well on well prepped paintwork, as do all waxes in truth, but it added less to the final finish in my eyes than many other waxes on the market, including its sister product, Chemical Guys 50/50 which I would always personally choose over the Pete's.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Dont get too hung up on carnuaba contents of waxes, there's more to a wax than the carnuaba content specifically... And the oils that are in a wax...
> 
> Having used Pete's 53, it was a good wax but I didn't find it to last long, the edge to the finish seemed to fade and this is something that I dont find happens with the Swissvax waxes, or indeed the Dodo or Victortia ones either.
> 
> It worked well on well prepped paintwork, as do all waxes in truth, but it added less to the final finish in my eyes than many other waxes on the market, including its sister product, Chemical Guys 50/50 which I would always personally choose over the Pete's.


so true Dave the swissvax waxes only need a wipe down with QD after drying.



















this is after a 2 layers of BOS with the last layer being applied over 2 weeks ago, all its had on it since is LT as a drying aid and a wipe down with either field glaze or megs ultimate detailer.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

wilbz11 said:


> so true Dave the swissvax waxes only need a wipe down with QD after drying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, Wil' what wax was that ?
TBF look a lot like mine Pete's - nice color..










IMHO (and I have only ever seens Pete's) there must be a law of diminishing returns and how long the wax lasts.

£20 for Pete's - looks fabulous and will last - what 3 weeks, month maybe depending on conditions.
£100 for BOS - OK what a bit deeper shine maybe and lasts what 4 weeks ?
£290 for Mystery - Same shine ? last maybe a little longer as more Carnuaba ?

Dave do you wax a lot of cars to have that many wax's to play with or do you wax your own every few washs.. I can see the appeal of trying lots of different wax's but even with my OCD taking perfectly good Pete's off to try BOS is a bit sully 

Am I right in thinking the more layers the longer it will last and the deeper the finish. Most seem to say apply 2 layers..

So you could wash, UQD and add a layer of wax each week ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like to try a variety of different combos of glazes and waxes on my own car as an LSP in a hunt to find what in my eyes is the best combo, and this varies depending on the colour of the car and also what you are looking for in a finish - wettness, gloss etc...

Working on other cars as well, I can safely say that at the end of the day - the most important step is not the wax itself, but the prep that goes in before hand... If you compare pics of your car after the machining, but before the wax, and then after the wax, I reckon you'll see little if any difference. A glaze will add wettnes, but a wax will add only a subtle nuance really, apart from some waxes out there which do deliver a little something but its still nothing compared to the difference machine polishing makes. 

Personally, when I used Pete's I was a bit disappointed with it compared to the other waxes I have, including CG's on 50/50 which IIRC has slightly less carnauba - not that the means a monkey's left nut when it comes to how a wax will perform. Yes, it went on the paint, it beaded the water, but I failed to see it add anything of its own and the beading feel away for me pretty quickly, so out of CG I've returned to 50/50 which for me I found more impressive, easier to use and more durable. 

However, if you like the Pete's and the finish it delivers, then unless you want to end up spending £££ hunting for that little bit extra, leave the wax on and buy a tub of Pete's and keep topping it up as and when you feel you need it - that way you will be more than happy with your finish, enjoy the way yuor car looks and at the end of the day thats what this is all about. Your car has been very well machined polished, so regardless of the wax you use, its always going to stand out. If you fancy trying something different but dont want to spend £££, have a look at the Victoria and Dodo ranges which or mepersonally are a step up in durability and looks... But always remember - if you want your car to be a head turner, simply spending silly money on a wax aint gonna do it, the prep has got to be there and only on properly prepared paintwork will the benefits of a more expensive wax be seen.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave, good reply.. My Bella looked great after Tony has used the Sonus/Megs combo's to de-swirl and then the Carlack sealants..

So the prep is ACE..

I now according to Tony's advice need to clean as normal and then wax say once a month - then every 4 take wax off with cleaner and re-wax..

I'm just addicted.. and need to try waxing myself. At present I just wash and UQD.. 

Quite tempted by the Dodo Orange, or maybe as you mention 50/50 (don't seem to find 50/50 anywhere obvious - will keep looking)

IMHO if the prep is the key - that's done and then I presume wax is the icing on the cake.. How spending £100 on BOS would helps dunno.

Any you know what ? The Swissvax site is crap, they don't return my emails... Don't like dealing with companies that rest on their laurels.

Best so far is Megs and Poorboys they get straight back to me.. and the Poorboys wheel sealant is fantastic.. as is the UQD..

Wonder what Pete's with 50/50 and then Dodo on top would look like


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Lord Melch - have you just decided that Pete's 53 has 53% carnuba content because of the name, or have you actual information from CG themselves (who are reluctant to give out such things).

If its the former I think you'll find the name has nothing to do with the make up.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The Swissvax site is crap, they don't return my emails... Don't like dealing with companies that rest on their laurels.

I can see how you might think that, but swissvax uk is only run by 3 guys. That includes shipping orders and dealing with everything else. If you have a question call Tony and he'll be able to help you out.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> The Swissvax site is crap, they don't return my emails... Don't like dealing with companies that rest on their laurels.
> 
> I can see how you might think that, but swissvax uk is only run by 3 guys. That includes shipping orders and dealing with everything else. If you have a question call Tony and he'll be able to help you out.


I contacted Swissvax and Z*y*m*l quite some time ago by email and was very dissapointed at lack of response (non-existent). Phoned z*y*m*o*l and they were useless. Then emailed swissvax three weeks ago outlining my dissapointment and immediately got a response and apologies from Stuart Jackson who was actually very helpful with my enquiry and subsequent order and follow up. So if you want to try try emailing:

[email protected]

Sorry Stuart if your watching but it seems the only way.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

lord melch,

the pictures are after 2 layers of BOS, this will easily last 3 months, and all it will need after washing and drying is a wipe down with a good qd (i.e Swissvax quick finish, megs ultimate detailer(my current fav), zymuuul field glaze)to get the "just waxed look".

now before i took the plunge and bought the BOS i had Pete's 53 on my car but it looked great (just ask anyone who went to the Nottingham meet a few months ago) for around 10 days then it seemed to loose its sparkle, to be fair pictures dont really convert the actual look of paint, its always better to see them in the metal, this is where you will see the difference in looks.

the BOS on fully prepped paint work is amazing and if you live anywhere near Leicester i would be more than happy to detail you car with it so that you could make you own mind up:thumb:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

this post is for anyone who doubts the durability of BOS clicky


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Melch's paint has just been properly professionally prepared.

If its a 'wax' he wants as opposed to a synthetic like Z2 (which I use on Alfas), Victoria Concours and Pinnacle Souveran go well on Alfa red.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> Lord Melch - have you just decided that Pete's 53 has 53% carnuba content because of the name, or have you actual information from CG themselves (who are reluctant to give out such things).
> 
> If its the former I think you'll find the name has nothing to do with the make up.





CG website said:


> Pete's 53' like Pete is in a class all its own. Utilizing Chemical Guy's experienced chemists and Pete's 20 years of experience in blending automobile paints for the auto industry, Pete's 53' blends only the finest of raw ingredients almond, coconut, banana and propolis oils, in a premium emulsion combined with 53 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume.


:thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> The Swissvax site is crap, they don't return my emails... Don't like dealing with companies that rest on their laurels.
> 
> I can see how you might think that, but swissvax uk is only run by 3 guys. That includes shipping orders and dealing with everything else. If you have a question call Tony and he'll be able to help you out.


To late - ordered Pete's 53' Thanks anyway


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

wilbz11 said:


> lord melch,
> 
> the pictures are after 2 layers of BOS, this will easily last 3 months, and all it will need after washing and drying is a wipe down with a good qd (i.e Swissvax quick finish, megs ultimate detailer(my current fav), zymuuul field glaze)to get the "just waxed look".
> 
> ...


Good answer - nice sales pitch :thumb:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Dogged (Jan 20, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> With one layer of BOS, the beads are not at all uniform, infact they looked like those of a wax on the way out.


These are photos of Concorso (which is what BoS is called in the US) after application of one coat. I applied the water with a spray attachment on a hose to the bonnet (what we call the hood). I applied more water in the second photo than the first, resulting in larger but slightly less uniform beading. This beading does not look to me like a wax on its way out.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Dogged said:


> These are photos of Concorso (which is what BoS is called in the US) after application of one coat. I applied the water with a spray attachment on a hose to the bonnet (what we call the hood). I applied more water in the second photo than the first, resulting in larger but slightly less uniform beading. This beading does not look to me like a wax on its way out.


Where did you get Concorso from in the US plz m8 ?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scud said:


> Where did you get Concorso from in the US plz m8 ?


SCUD- CONCORSO IS AVAILABLE HERE IN UK... LOOK ON THE SWISSVAX GB WEBSITE.... SAME PRICE AS BOS


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Photos taken the other day after some rain, car has 2 coats of BoS


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ That beading looks mighty fine to me. :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> SCUD- CONCORSO IS AVAILABLE HERE IN UK... LOOK ON THE SWISSVAX GB WEBSITE.... SAME PRICE AS BOS


But where is it in the states ????????????????????????????????????????????? im going to florida in december so can bring some back, my old girl has just come back this week and brought my order from ADS. 6 nice new megs pads


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

That BOS does look the business with it's beading!


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Scud think you'll find swissvax is globally priced no cheaper in the US than here unfortunately was out there earlier this year and could'nt find anywhere cheaper than here .If you do find anywhere please let me know :thumb: cheers Lee.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Hi Scud think you'll find swissvax is globally priced no cheaper in the US than here unfortunately was out there earlier this year and could'nt find anywhere cheaper than here .If you do find anywhere please let me know :thumb: cheers Lee.


So its not the same case as Zymo1 then ?


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Scud said:


> So its not the same case as Zymo1 then ?


Don't think so mate

http://www.swissvax.com/E/US/Produkte_Lack3.htm


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scud said:


> So its not the same case as Zymo1 then ?


no its not...works out no cheaper


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dogged said:


> These are photos of Concorso (which is what BoS is called in the US) after application of one coat. I applied the water with a spray attachment on a hose to the bonnet (what we call the hood). I applied more water in the second photo than the first, resulting in larger but slightly less uniform beading. This beading does not look to me like a wax on its way out.


That beading is fine, but I can assure you, the beading I had with one layer was nothing like that, a few others had noticed this too so I am not alone.

Btw from what I understand Concorso is not Best of Show, I understand it is very similar to BoS, but that it is softer and easier to work with than Best of Show and designed to work with older car finishes.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Sisson said:


> I have bought BOS and sold it on as i was dissapointed.
> 
> Ok OK, the car did look better than when it was just waxed with DoDo juice or Vic Concours, but IMHO it wasn't worth the extra £100.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I will be much the same, I have purple haze and the only thing I can say is its not as durable as I might hope - having said that the car needs a very good polish and its not had one, Soon 

I would like to give BOS a go but cant justify the spendage just yet.


----------



## Dogged (Jan 20, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> That beading is fine, but I can assure you, the beading I had with one layer was nothing like that, a few others had noticed this too so I am not alone.
> 
> Btw from what I understand Concorso is not Best of Show, I understand it is very similar to BoS, but that it is softer and easier to work with than Best of Show and designed to work with older car finishes.


I stand corrected on my comment that Concorso and BoS are the same. See this thread.

The beading photos I posted were of beading on one coat of Concorso applied to a G35 Infiniti after the following prep: wash and dry/clay bar/50-50 ISA and water/PO106FF/50-50 ISA and water/Jetseal109 (cured overnight)/Concorso applied by hand a few weeks later, buffed after 15 minutes and then left in sun for 3 hours for solvents to evaporate/beading shots taken the next morning


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

At present am staying with Pete's 53'. http://www.chemicalguys.com/HOW_AND_WHEN_TO_USE_PASTE_WAX_p/wac_300.htm (scroll down) 
I wax every so often - every few months. Weekly or so wash (Megs Shampoo), dry and Megs UQD.

Have just bought some Jetseal from CG and Citrus Wash to try in a few months.. must say the Pete's plus wash and UQD regime works a treat.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

lord melch said:


> At present am staying with Pete's 53'. http://www.chemicalguys.com/HOW_AND_WHEN_TO_USE_PASTE_WAX_p/wac_300.htm (scroll down)
> I wax every so often - every few months. Weekly or so wash (Megs Shampoo), dry and Megs UQD.
> 
> Have just bought some Jetseal from CG and Citrus Wash to try in a few months.. must say the Pete's plus wash and UQD regime works a treat.


Bloody hell Tim What You doing on here ?? Trust You are well Mate ?????:thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Bloody hell Tim What You doing on here ?? Trust You are well Mate ?????:thumb:


Holy smoke Chuck - is there anyway you don't get  :wave: 
I finally bought a nice car - hence the detailing, never been an issue with bikes - damn they are so easy to clean in comparison..

Never had swirls or the like on a bike - hey ho..

All well here, Gixxer going well, how are you Sir ? - I never did get "proper" karting..still want to try


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

lord melch said:


> Holy smoke Chuck - is there anyway you don't get  :wave:
> I finally bought a nice car - hence the detailing, never been an issue with bikes - damn they are so easy to clean in comparison..
> 
> Never had swirls or the like on a bike - hey ho..
> ...


Tim We never did get round to that day at Whilton BUT It must be done We go throughout the year so lets sort it ? Anyway what car have You got ? Heres a pic of My current car But Im about to put a deposit on a new Ariel Atom !


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice piccies.. I have seen the other threads..

My Bella is here :



















PM sent re karting..

Atom ? That's half car half kart ??


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

That Alfa looks ACE !!! 
Atom 

Half car 

Half Kart 



100% Brutality !! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh that is with Pete's 53' BTW..


----------

